# Uh oh... both my feet have gone numb



## Nox (Oct 5, 2006)

I know this is a forum, not a doctor's office. But this is a fairly annoying problem I've had for the past day or so. I knew I always had poorer circulation than other people, as I always the first to get cold, or get numb fingers and toes in the winter.

But... yesterday late morning, I found that my right foot was kind of numb on the outter edges of my feet, and the fourth and fifth toes.

Today, the rest of my right foot is numb, and now, my _left foot_ is beginning to feel the same effects.

Anybody else have this problem? Did it ever go away? Any medical doctors (and those to be) have any inputs on this? Thanks!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 6, 2006)

I think you should see a doctor right away before it turns into somthing serious.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 6, 2006)

Is this only happening at certain times, like when you're sitting or standing? I know if I sit for too long sometimes my feet feel like they're going numb. If you have bad circulation, I reckon that isn't helping either. I'd definitely check with your physician about it in case it's something that needs medical attention.


----------



## Nox (Oct 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this only happening at certain times, like when you're sitting or standing? I know if I sit for too long sometimes my feet feel like they're going numb. If you have bad circulation, I reckon that isn't helping either. I'd definitely check with your physician about it in case it's something that needs medical attention. This is both sitting and standing (sitting is worse). Sometimes, I bang them against the floor and it does alleviate the numbness a little for just a few seconds.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds like a circulation problem to me, but I'm not in the medical field in that sense to "diagnosis" that specifically. The best thing to do, IMHO as it's happened to me before, is to attempt at keeping my feet moving by tapping them on the floor. Or switch positions every 30 mins. maybe (if you're sitting, stand and vice versa). I'm not sure if that'll 100% help, but it's helped me before. Maybe Thais will have better info on this for you, especially since she's our Resident MuT Physician!


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 6, 2006)

have you been wearing clog type shoes alot lately?? I had clog type shoes that I wore at work and I found my toes got numb........it went away about 2-3 months after stopping wearing them............my Dad's feet went numb too and low and behold he had be wearing clog (open back) shoes too.........so he stopped wearing them and it went away for him too.

if you have been wearing clogs........stop them and see if it goes away...........if not I'd go see a Dr..........btw, are you diabetic??


----------



## Nox (Oct 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif btw, are you diabetic?? ^ No, I'm not (that I know of).
But Dee, does this include laying off the sandles too? I don't have clogs, but I am a heavy sandal wearer since I'm in SoCal. I have alot of thong-type sandles. Do you think I should just stick to enclosed shoes?

Aquilah, I have been trying the shifting of positions and so far, nothing seems to work very well yet except for elevating my feet. It helps a tiny bit when they are raised, and when I am reclining or more horizontal, it improves alot also.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Oct 6, 2006)

omg!! Go to the doctor! This could be serious. Strange things like this are often forwarnings of heart attacks ect., I'm sure its not THAT serious, but its better to be safe then be sorry. Best of luck


----------



## echanting (Oct 6, 2006)

it's your circulation

you should go to the doctor my dad has the same problem and it's worse when he sits long


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey hon are you feeling better today?


----------



## Saja (Oct 6, 2006)

My arm use to do that . I have a pinched nerve. It took a while to go away, but it hasnt come back since.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:
But Dee, does this include laying off the sandals too? I don't have clogs, but I am a heavy sandal wearer since I'm in SoCal. I have alot of thong-type sandles. Do you think I should just stick to enclosed shoes? it very well could be contributing to the problem??!! I think it stems from the action of your toes doing alot of gripping, I'd try closed toe shoe for a while. It's worth a try and if you go to the Dr. too you could rule the shoe problem out yourself in the mean time...........b/c the Dr. my not find a root cause, so trying things on your own is an idea!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey hon are you feeling better today? No Teresa, it's actually worsened. 
I tried doing alot of walking today to see if it would help, I even wore leg warmers like opened toed socks, and it still didn't help.





I thought of the pinched nerve thing immediately, but then it doesn't really make too much sense in my case. It's in both my feet and the numbing initally occurred at independent times.

I am going to book an appointment asap as I don't know what this symptom could be forecasting. Meanwhile, I am going to try and figure out how to alleviate this.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 6, 2006)

I would definitley get to your doctor ASAP! That could be a number of things ranging from not a big deal to something more serious. Please make an appointment as soon as possible hun


----------



## Nox (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay everyone! I've got an appointment set with a specialist on Wednesday morning (Oct 11). Gosh, I really hope it's not that serious.


----------



## mintesa (Oct 6, 2006)

Good luck on your appointment, I hope everything will be fine, Keep us updated.


----------



## Thais (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know this is a forum, not a doctor's office. But this is a fairly annoying problem I've had for the past day or so. I knew I always had poorer circulation than other people, as I always the first to get cold, or get numb fingers and toes in the winter.
But... yesterday late morning, I found that my right foot was kind of numb on the outter edges of my feet, and the fourth and fifth toes.

Today, the rest of my right foot is numb, and now, my _left foot_ is beginning to feel the same effects.

Anybody else have this problem? Did it ever go away? Any medical doctors (and those to be) have any inputs on this? Thanks!

Are your feet pale? Do your fingers or toes turn different colors when it is cold?
I don't mean to be rude, but I strongly believe that you should be evaluated medically rather than obtaining counseling at a makeup forum.



Numbness of the feet can be a lot of things, including more serious things like poor arterial circulation, Raynaud's phenomenon, and neuropathy; and since none of us can tell you what you have or what to do, seeing a doctor is your very best bet!


----------



## Nox (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif * I don't mean to be rude*, but I strongly believe that you should be evaluated medically rather than obtaining counseling at a makeup forum. and since none of us can tell you what you have or what to do, seeing a doctor is your very best bet!









Notice, I already have the aforementioned disclaimer in my first post. And also, notice that I've already scheduled an appointment my doctor. Thank you.


----------



## Thais (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Notice, I already have the aforementioned disclaimer in my first post. And also, notice that I've already scheduled an appointment my doctor. Thank you.

Yes, I noted that after I posted.



Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 8, 2006)

How does your back feel? I know when my mom had a slipped disk, it pinched a nerve and she had numbness in both legs and feet. Once her back was adjusted (and she was doing yoga to help strengthen her back muscles) she didn't have any issues after that.

I think its great that you are going to the doctor. Take care of yourself until then...


----------



## pla4u (Oct 8, 2006)

Good luck at the Dr's...hope its nothing serious...let us know what you find out...


----------



## Nox (Oct 13, 2006)

Ooftah.

I just came back from the doctor's office right now, and the diagnosis is...

She doesn't know. She said she would like to rule out the circulation issue because of my prior health, age, and lifestyle/habits... but I don't know about that. I guess if it was a circulation issue, it would not have persisted for this long.

They sent me to have bloodwork done up so they could rule out anything "obvious". And I was also given an urgent referral to go see a neurologist. Since it's Friday, I have to wait for the referral to be approved on Monday. Then I can come in later that day or Tuesday. I guess I'll have to do the dreaded "battery of tests".


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooftah.
I just came back from the doctor's office right now, and the diagnosis is...

She doesn't know. She said she would like to rule out the circulation issue because of my prior health, age, and lifestyle/habits... but I don't know about that. I guess if it was a circulation issue, it would not have persisted for this long.

They sent me to have bloodwork done up so they could rule out anything "obvious". And I was also given an urgent referral to go see a neurologist. Since it's Friday, I have to wait for the referral to be approved on Monday. Then I can come in later that day or Tuesday. I guess I'll have to do the dreaded "battery of tests".

man thing move fast for you guys down there!!!if you were in Canada it would be 6m before you got to see ANYONE.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, some places move a lot faster than others even here in the US Dee. Best of luck sweetie!


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 13, 2006)

It sounds like Raynaud's! My sister has it and her syptoms sound a lot like yours! Do your feet look splotchy and purple and white in places? Did your Dr. mention anything about Raynaud's to you? If not, ask her about it!! Good luck, hun!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It sounds like Raynaud's! My sister has it and her syptoms sound a lot like yours! Do your feet look splotchy and purple and white in places? Did your Dr. mention anything about Raynaud's to you? If not, ask her about it!! Good luck, hun!! Raynaud's? No, my doctor didn't mention it. From a visual standpoint, there is nothing unsightly or unusual. No swelling, no strange colors, no splotchiness. They just _feel_ abnormal.


----------



## IronMaiden71 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wish you all the best in getting to the bottom of your problem,


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, Did you ever figure out why your feet were getting cold and getting numb on the edges and the toes?? My feet do the exact same thing and they are always cold!!! Please let me know if you find out what is causing it.....sometimes if I sit for a while they will do it.......I have been to several doctors and nobody knows.............Please let me know how you are, Lissa


----------



## Nox (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, Did you ever figure out why your feet were getting cold and getting numb on the edges and the toes?? My feet do the exact same thing and they are always cold!!! Please let me know if you find out what is causing it.....sometimes if I sit for a while they will do it.......I have been to several doctors and nobody knows.............Please let me know how you are, Lissa Hey Lissa,
Nothing was ever discovered to be the cause of this. And curiously, they have resolved on their own completely. As mysterious as it appeared, it strangely disappeared.

My mom (a doctor) suggested that it may have been something I came into contact with, that irritated my nerves, and it manifested itself in numbness. The nerves may still conduct, but they are "hibernating" until they calm down. She says she sees it all the time, especially with Vitamin B deficiencies.

That was her theory anyway. She predicted it would resolve itself in six weeks to three months. And that is exactly what happened. Everyday, I would do certain stimulations for a few minutes everyday to try to "wake up" my nerves. It got better and better, until it was completely back to normal.

She also said the quickest way to rule out anything in this regard is to determine whether this is a blood vessel or nervous issue. This is key.

I also know that I do have relatively small/narrow blood vessels (I think I don't drink enough water), and that lends itself to cold hands and feet a lot. I don't know if this exacerbated my nerve situation, but it is something that I did take note of.

I'm sorry that I couldn't be of more help, but maybe writing about my experience may be of help to you.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for the info.....I do have raynauds ....my fingers get cold and then turn white and purple until getting warm again......maybe this is causing my feet to get cold and tingle sometimes too.....I am tall like you are and thin....so maybe my vessels are small also.......I have been tested for lupus and luckily I don't have lupus......I can deal with Raynauds but I just don't want it to be some debilitating disease of any sort.......health issues are so scarey.......thank you so much again for your help......Lissa


----------



## wwise8 (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know this is a forum, not a doctor's office. But this is a fairly annoying problem I've had for the past day or so. I knew I always had poorer circulation than other people, as I always the first to get cold, or get numb fingers and toes in the winter.
But... yesterday late morning, I found that my right foot was kind of numb on the outter edges of my feet, and the fourth and fifth toes.

Today, the rest of my right foot is numb, and now, my _left foot_ is beginning to feel the same effects.

Anybody else have this problem? Did it ever go away? Any medical doctors (and those to be) have any inputs on this? Thanks!

i too have the numbness only in my right foot also have extreme leg muscle soreness whether i walk or not. i also have diabetes 2 which couldcause this problem of maybe nerve damage. i even thought that i might

have ms anybody got any ideas?

soreness whether i walk or not


----------



## Nox (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *wwise8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i too have the *numbness* only in my right foot also have *extreme leg muscle soreness* whether i walk or not. *i also have diabetes 2 *which couldcause this problem of maybe nerve damage. i even thought that i might

have ms anybody got any ideas?

soreness whether i walk or not

Get thyself to a doctor NOW. I hope you have already made an appointment, some of the stuff you are saying has me very concerned for your well-being.
Very best of luck with everything!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 21, 2007)

It sounds like a circulation problem, when it happens again you should try and wiggle your toes and stand to get the blood circulating. You should schedule a doctor's appointment a.s.a.p.


----------



## milf17 (Mar 31, 2011)

i have the same problem im not sure what it is, but my right foot is starting to feel numb, like i can still move walk and everything but when i touch it with my hand or press it i cannot feel it because its that feeling as if u have a numb foot and the same after i scratch it, like it cna be reallly really itchy but its feeling numb when i scratch it.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2011)

It sounds like a circulation problem. Tricks to help that issue is to not cross your legs, take the stairs everytime you can, and for me not staying standing up or sitting on a chair for too long. Keep moving !

Go see a doctor as this is a serious issue, but if that's a circulation problem, a great helper i could suggest is compression stocking. In my country i get them refund for a big part with my social insurances (provided i have a prescription for them), maybe that would be the same for you. They look the same as normal stockings, in all different colors, plain or with designs so unless you tell them no one will know.


----------



## Shan922 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the same issue. My Dr prescribed neorontin, which worked at first, but now, not soo much! Let us know what works, I will do the same!


----------

